
How to really center an HTML element - bitsweet
https://coderwall.com/p/quutdq/how-to-really-center-an-html-element-via-css-position-absolute-fixed?ref=hn
======
jlg23
TL;DR: the article is 3 years old, talks only about horizontal alignment and
even gets that wrong (i.e. reading w3c's specs is much more worthwhile than
reading this article).

